# Needle watchers



## Dantardis (Sep 28, 2008)

OOC: Hi all.  I am going to type up our adventures in Richmond's Campaign, mainly from the point of view of my character, Hantaro.  I will start tomorrow.  Feel free to add your own notes as we go along.


----------



## Dantardis (Oct 4, 2008)

*March 14th DT 1610*

I stood in Captain Finisterre's office nervously as he interviewed me.  "I'm looking for some people to participate in a salvage operatin  somewhere in the Coral Sea.  Would you be interested?"
I confirmed my assent and Captain Finisterre introduced me to the others who would be accompanying me on this mission.
Fist there was a halfling, Chico, who was wearing the holy symbol of Pelor.  Next to him was a wild elf, Finder Morgan, who appeared to be some kind of sailor.  On his right stood a female human, Arianne,  who like me appears to have been trained as a magi. Next to her stood an albino hadozee, Prinn of the Thunderchild, who appeared to be a sailor.
The final member of our group, Rapheal appeared to be a nobleman.
The captain then took us up to our ship, the Lucky Sue.  The crew appeared to be composed of a mixture of human and hadozee and it appeared that the majority of them had sailed with the captain before.
After a few days at sea we stopped at the town of Northpoint to restock on food and water.  

March 15th:  A light wind sprung up pushing us onwards.  At this time I noticed that the other hadozee on the ship were bullying Prinn.  I tried to intervene but Prinn took me aside and advised me he could cope on his own.

March 16th:  The wind has dropped.  We arrived at Barrel point and made anchor.  I remembered from my studies that Barrel point was the site of a major sea battle between the Company of the Great East and the Empire of Light.  It is rumoured that undead and spirits linger here.

Finder and Prinn decided to go searching for some herbs to make a poultice.


----------



## Dantardis (Oct 9, 2008)

Chico also joined the two divers, looking for herbs.  Together they found some herbs and discovered several small atolls.  Captain Finisterre advised us that we would be at the salvage site tomorrow.

Prinn and an aquatic elf crewmember decided to dive down again to look for more herbs.  It was then that the rest of us, aboard ship noticed that a turtle was heading towards them. The creatur eoved quickly, attacking Prinn and grabbing him.  Prinn, although grabbed managed to swim upwards, bring the turtle with him.  However, the turtle was still too far away from me to enable me to cast a spell at it.
At this point, due to the damage he had taken, Prinn fell unconscious, and wasting no time Rapheal used his speat to pole vault into the water. Finder also dived into the water and grabbed Prinn.  Rapheal, meanwhile, tried to stab the turtle but missed.  The aquatic elf managed to break away from the turtle and swam off in another direction.  Rapheal went up to the turtle whilst Prinn was hauled aboard.  Eventually due to taking some damage from Raheal, the turtle swam away.

18th March:  There was no wind today so we all rowed for approx 2 hours until we saw an island.  We also noticed that offshore from the island were several coral reefs.   Captain Finisterre reveled to us that on a previous trip he had found the wreck of ship, called the Marie, lodged on a reef.  He also advised us that the Marie was smuggling something, labelled 'Machine tools'.  We rowed away from the Luchy Sue but the edge of the coral reef was as far as we could get to the Marie.   There was a great deal of heavy surf in this area.

Prinn wandered off the rowing boat when we rached the reef, and using a rope to pull the rowing boat and a spear to test the coral, he led the way to the Marie.  Unfortunately, this did not go completely smoothly, at one point he failed to spot that an area of coral was slightly weak and he fell through, cutting himself slightly.  

When we reached the Marie, Rapheal climed aboard first.  He noticed that the deck was very cluttered with clothing and rags.  He also saw that there were scratches and bloodstains on the deck.  Slowly, we all clambered aboard.  The lanterns on the ship were still up but there was no oil, all the doors of the ship were shut, seemingly rotted shut.

Forcing open the Master's cabin we saw that everything from the cabin was on the floor, including rotten food and mould.  The cabin looked as if it may have been stripped.  We then spotted on coming back on deck that the Lucky Sue appeared to be sailing away.  It had run up some flags signalling that they were leaving port and coming about.  We also saw several war canoes moving towards her.  Realising that there was nothing we could do  at the moment we decided to look at the hold.

We noticed that the outer hold was full of water.


----------



## Dantardis (Oct 15, 2008)

Prinn went first into the upper hold and was immediately attacked by some crabs.  Rapheal, using his spear managed to kill one of these but the others continued to attack Prinn and one managed to grab on.  I tried to hit a crab with my own spear but I misses.  Just as Finder and Rapheal managed to kill one group of crabs another group appeared.  With renewed vigour we attacked again and defeated this second wave.
  Moving into the inner hold we discovered that it was full of skeletal remains, approx 12 biodis in all.  They looked like they had all received either crushing or bludgeonin injuries.  We also found a box labelled 'machine tools' but were unable to open this.


----------

